# Where does the dog or cat sleep?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

A light hearted thread, where does your pet dog or cat sleep, either at home or when you are tripping off in the motorhome. 

It goes without saying, Jenny (the one I am looking after) sleeps on the bed. 

When I lived with my family, I always had the dog on the bed, ranging from a little Charlie to a 57 cross resembling a camel. 

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Much to their disgust my two sossies sleep in a crate with door open in kitchen at home with dining room doors closed - due to alot of chewing of shoes, emptying of bins and dancing on tables during the night.

In the van they sleep in same crate which just nicely fits in cab area with door closed so as to stop the little dears jumping in bed with me - dog breath first thing urgh enough to make your hair curl. 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Russell

Our old dog always slept on the bed wherever we were, but it was never a success - for us that is! She loved it of course, but how such a small dog could gradually shove us to the edge of the bed we never quite worked out.

We have been a lot tougher on the new pup, not that she seems at all bothered since she has never known any difference. At home she sleeps in her basket which is taken into the kitchen - tiled floor and nothing much to chew, not that she has been destructive!

In the van she sleeps on her own duvet in the toilet compartment, and isn't bothered if (when!!) I have to go for a pee in the middle of the night.

I think it's what they get used to. Dogs are very much creatures of habit, and so long as they are warm and comfortable I think they will happily sleep anywhere once the habit is established.

Regards

Dave and Gracie.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I only wrote disgust but a funny face came up! I agree with Zebedee routine ridden my two anything out of ordinary and they jumpy!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> I only wrote disgust but a funny face came up! I agree with Zebedee routine ridden my two anything out of ordinary and they jumpy!


I bet you wrote dis-gust, but without the hyphen. If you spell it correctly you get >> disgust <<

There are a few words which do this - must be Nuke having fun!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We don't have a dog or cat now but used to have a great golden labrador and a 9 ft caravan. He used to sleep under the bed and, when he stood up to stretch himself at night, the whole table forming the centre of the bed used to lift up with him, including us and the seat cushions.

If he was cold he slept on the vent of the underfloor heater which used to make the whole place smell disgusting.

G


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

At home my 2 sleep in the kitchen in a crate with the door o[en, being near radiator is nice and warm, In the van we haven't tried that yet, old Rusty doesn't like travelling, he squeakes all the time so stays at home with Andrew, Tizzie on the other hand will be going with us in the van, due to the design of our bed, there is a space underneath the width between the 2 bench seats, she will probably sleep there on a vetbed. if she doesn't like that then on the front seat on a blanket, I hope :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs and beds*



Grizzly said:


> We don't have a dog or cat now but used to have a great golden labrador and a 9 ft caravan. He used to sleep under the bed and, when he stood up to stretch himself at night, the whole table forming the centre of the bed used to lift up with him, including us and the seat cushions.
> 
> If he was cold he slept on the vent of the underfloor heater which used to make the whole place smell disgusting.
> 
> G


Oh Chris - the image of the bed lifting up.

Dave - yes - I think it is about what a dog gets used to. If the dog sleeps in a box/doggy bed etc from a young age, that's it sorted. Not a lot I can do with an 11 year old - but I am not bothered anyway.

Russell

PS - when I lived with someone in the past, me and the dog were in one room. You can work out the rest. Needless to say, we split!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Charlie sleeps on the sofa during the day








but at night when I turn it into my bed, he gets thrown off and sleeps on the floor








When we had a house he had his own armchair and spent part of the night in that and part on bits of the floor all over the place.


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

'fraid we don't have a dog now, we lost her last year, but generally she slept at the foot of the bed (home or van). Our cat however is another matter. She sleeps wherever she wants to. In the summer somewhere cool, in the winter somewhere warm (usually on top of me in bed). She often chooses to be out for the night too, even when we are out in the van. Doesn't seem to matter where we are she always finds her way back to our van. Does anyone else have a cat that has this habit when accompanied in the van?

Nev


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Indoors cat on my bed and dog (chocolate labrador) on the white wool rug if I don't get his blanket over it first!

In the R/V dog sleeps in his basket but does try to get onto the beds but no room as he himself weighs in at 50kg.

The cat is now over 15 years old, Still very frisky. last week he accompanied my son-in-law and the dog on a 2 mile walk-all the way there and back! Am contemplating taking him in the R/V this year as there are no lodgers now in the house to feed him and we will be staying in the UK. 

Any tips on travelling with a cat? I do have a wicker basket in which he can travel but what happens when we stop? Is it advisable to keep him in the R/V, put him on a lead, put him in a cage outside or let him roam free?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Our two beardies are obviously incompatible.

Rosie sleeps in her bed in the utility room and stays there all night, unless there's a big problem of any sort 8O 

Jack sleeps at the opposite end of the house under the french doors curtain in the dining room. He tends to end up at the foot of our bed from about 5am onwards.

When we go out they both get put in the utility room which has a child gate to the kitchen. We used to let them have the run of the kitchen as well until the night we came home and found the ground floor full of gas. Yep, Jack had counter surfed and turned a gas burner on. Luckily once it started hissing he hadn't tried again because they've got igniters on when you push the control down and that could've been a big, big bang.

When in the van we leave the rear crate door open at the back and usually Rosie stays curled up in there. Jack sleeps in the gangway between the single beds or if we have the double configuration he sleeps in the same place, in the 'cave' under the centre of the bed. 

Andy


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Invicta

As far as taking your cat with you, I think it may depend on where you keep your RV when not in use. 
Ours is out the back so the cat is used to it all the time and uses it as a second home when she is out. (underneath it I mean, as it's closed up).
She assumes we are still at home even when hundreds of miles away. 
She is younger than yours though at about three.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

My cairn terrier sleeps in my room, usually on the bed. She growls at me if I move my feet. :roll: The two cats sleep wherever they please, often on my bed, which makes the cairn growl even more.

My elderly yellow labrador used to sleep in my room but I kept having to get out of bed to push him over - he's a very big lab, was 50kg but now down to a lean 43kg. He snores very loudly too! I had to ban him in the end; also I was fed up of having dog hair everywhere. He has arthritis now and can't manage the stairs, so he has a bed in the kitchen, but rips it to pieces. The last one started out as a square of foam and ended up looking like a doughnut - he destroyed the middle and left a thin ring round the edge.

Only the cairn comes in the van and she sleeps on my bed. The lab can't get up into the van and he's really not fit for it now so he stays with my sister and comes back thoroughly spoilt.

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welsh Terriers are renowned for being tough, resilient little dogs which don't need any sort of pampering and can live quite happily out of doors all year round, even sleeping in an outdoor kennel.

Nobody has told our Gracie though - this was taken a few minutes ago.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have 2 indoor cats. Charlotte sleeps on one of the dining room chairs. I have had to buy throws to cover them as she sleeps on a different one each night and leaves hairs all over them for visitors to sit on. Now I can just move the throws when using the chairs for the purpose they were bought for :roll: 

The other one, Magic, 99% of the time sleeps on his towel on the sofa. If it is not in place by the time he wants to go to sleep, then he sits in front of you and gives that look only a fedup cat can. We soon get the message. 

Recently I bought one of those "igloo" beds for Charlotte as she didn't have a proper bed. Magic took one look at it and commandered it for himself though usually only for his day bed. He's a bit big for it and there are usually 4 paws sticking out the front though.

Sue


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell
Abby (shaggy Heinz 57) sleeps under my bed both at home and in the motorhome. Walter (mog) sleeps on my bed - wedged as tight under my chin as he can get - again both at home and in m/home.

For those asking about introducing cat to m/homing. I started off taking Walter on short trips locally so that if he did a bunk I could keep going back to look for him. Luckily he took to it like duck to water and absolutely adores going away (apart from his travel basket which he absolutely LOATHES, but he has to travel in it for safety). He would prefer it if we were permanently off travelling - home is just too boring for words! He's quite happy hopping in and out of the van wherever we go and if I go off for the day he prefers to stay pottering round the campsite rather than be shut in his travel basket whilst I'm driving. Not every cat would be this laid back about it all though so its best to tailor things to your own cat(s).

Philippa


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We just have the two cats, and Buddy, the boy, has really taken to the motorhome.

In the house, they sleep pretty much where they want :roll:

This photo taken today :wink:

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

At home Ky sleeps on the floor next to the bed always on my side.In the motorhome he also sleeps on the floor next to my bed.He is a typical loyal 'velcro' dog,this could change however when we collect our new Welshie pup in just over 3 weeks(the same as Zebedee's Gracie).

I suppose we should have some plan as to sleeping arrangements with 2 dogs but I think we'll just let them decide  

Love the pics of all your pets btw.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In the home we have given over the office (which in itself was a former bedroom) to the dogs.

The room has the cage for Lottie who needs the security that that offers when we go out. This leaves a bean bag in the dog basket and two single futons. One futon often has the ironing pile on with a dog neatly stacked on top.

From observation the dogs' favourites are in this order
Cage
Futon
Futon on top of ironing 
Dog Basket

They are only invited on to our bed for short periods and with the proviso that they get off as soon as we mention it. 

In our small van we have three places: under our bed, in the front footwell on the passenger seat. 

again there is a pecking order

Passenger Seat
Front footwell
Under bed

However if cold they have been known to both get in the front footwell, and if really cold we have woken up to find that we have become a dog sandwich on the bed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

"Megan Day" won't be long now - are you sure you are ready for it??????

Gracie is on my knee at the moment, biting one hand while I type with the other. She is very gentle and never hurts, but it's a nuisance at times. I can easily stop her with a bit of "calm assertive" but mouthing is a natural thing with some terriers so I deliberately allow her to have a chew now and again, but she has to stop when she's told to. (Airedales in particular sometimes want to hold your hand and gently gnaw at it for ages.)

*I was going to PM this, but others might be interested . . . so :--*,

I'd agree that you could let the two dogs decide a number of things for themselves, including where they sleep, but would suggest that you make it clear to them that it is definitely subject to your approval. A bit of frequent "interference" from you will remind them who is the pack leader, and this will be very necessary with Megan.

Welshies are *very *headstrong and if you can bring yourself to do it I would start the "calm assertive" right from the moment you collect her, and try to be as consistent as you can. She won't resent it, and will be much happier knowing her place from the start, rather than having to be corrected later.

When she has accepted that you are the boss and expect her to toe the line she will be brilliant - *mostly*!! She will be very easy to train once she's old enough to want your approval, and will obey instantly *unless *there's something more interesting on her mind. This is actually quite a good failing, as it gives an indication of how sharp and curious they are as a breed, and explains their character to a large degree. They are among the most intelligent of the small breeds, but with the terrier stroppiness they need strong leadership from the start.

If Meg is anything like Grace you will be amazed at how quickly some things are learned and become a habit, so take advantage of this and start as you mean to carry on. Grace caught a doggy bug when she was about four months, and had rampant diarrhoea for several days - so she had to sleep in the kitchen with newspaper spread on the tiled floor. She made no fuss at all, and on the third night she disappeared at about 8.30pm. She was tired and had curled up on the kitchen floor in the place where her basket had been for the previous two nights. Now she makes no attempt to go anywhere else, but trots out to the kitchen at bedtime and waits for us to bring her basket.

One last thing - get Megan two or three little teddy bears or other soft toys from a charity shop, and pull the eyes out so she can't get them off and swallow them. Welshies absolutely love to play, and Gracie will go to her toy basket and choose which one she wants to play with, then beat the crap out of it for ten minutes before choosing another one to "kill".

Looking forward to the photos when you get her Steve.

Cheers


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My dog sleeps at home. Not allowed in the MH.

Johnny F


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Polo sleeps under the table in the van and in the kitchen at home. When we had the other van - and two dogs, Polo slept in the bathroom and Ise by the door.


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> A light hearted thread, where does your pet dog or cat sleep,
> 
> Russell


Our two boys have just moved into their Outdoor Quaters (dog shed)Cat sleeps anywhere she likes(top of fridgefreezer usually)or out on the tiles. In the van the dogs have their own place ,Under our bed.See pic of Toff in the old van.How that for true love


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

"quote" One last thing - get Megan two or three little teddy bears or other soft toys from a charity shop, and pull the eyes out so she can't get them off and swallow them. Welshies absolutely love to play, and Gracie will go to her toy basket and choose which one she wants to play with, then beat the crap out of it for ten minutes before choosing another one to "kill". 

My daughter did this and her 2 Charlies now rip all the stuffing out of their beds, she has replaced 3 beds at a cost of about 30-40 pounds each now they have cheap blankets in their plastic basket. I gave Tizzie more chews than stuffed toys, so far she has been okay, could be famous last words :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

My standard wire dachshunds sleep in the kitchen at home in wonderful "Terrier Tunnels" from Waggers. In the winter they tunnel inside so only their noses are out from under the duvets.

On the MH I had Peter Hambleton put a portcullis into the back of the Hymer, slide it up and the dogs go into the "garage" for the night, or when we want the door open. Guest Cocker Spaniel is happy enough to join them in there.

Required a false floor to the garage to level it up with the inside of the van, but this provides extra useful storage. Works nicely and looks the biz, very pro job from Hambleton (as usual). Thinking of adding a window next time so they can see out..... nutty as a fruitcake I know.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave said:


> "quote" One last thing - get Megan two or three little teddy bears or other soft toys from a charity shop, and pull the eyes out so she can't get them off and swallow them. Welshies absolutely love to play, and Gracie will go to her toy basket and choose which one she wants to play with, then beat the crap out of it for ten minutes before choosing another one to "kill".


Anne replied, "_My daughter did this and her 2 Charlies now rip all the stuffing out of their beds, she has replaced 3 beds at a cost of about 30-40 pounds each now they have cheap blankets in their plastic basket. I gave Tizzie more chews than stuffed toys, so far she has been okay, could be famous last words :lol: :lol:_ "

That's really interesting Anne, and rather puzzling.

One reason we gave Gracie several toys was to distract her from biting things we didn't want shredded. While she was little, whenever she started chewing the wrong thing (including human flesh!!) we held her toy and encouraged her to play with it, or threw it for her to chase.

I don't know whether she is a naturally "angelic" mutt, or whether the distraction strategy worked, but she is now six months old and has hardly damaged anything at all. The cane furniture in the conservatory has been nibbled at the edges in a couple of places, and the corners of two rugs have been well sucked. Although she loves shoes and carries them about the house, she has only damaged one very slightly - and that was when she was having a lot of trouble with teething. She gnaws them, but very gently, and always seems to find them whenever we forget to hide them away.

Interesting (_and off topic, sorry Gerald_)

Maybe you could start a new thread Anne and see if there's a concensus of opinion.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Bed time for Mitsi still makes me smile, she sleeps in an indoor type kennel in the corner of the kitchen. Just before we go to bed we let her out in the back garden, after she has done her business and chased a few cats and the like she barks to be let back in, on doing so we say right get to bed now and off she goes, I am sure she swaggers and waggles her shoulders and bum, she tucks her self into the corner and really loves it, its her own little bit of home.

Can't believe this is a dog Iam talking about would be lost without her

Best regards
Broom


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

zebede, I think she only gave them soft toys, and 2 of them together they destroyed them then started on the beds, she has since taken most of the soft toys away and given them different chews and rubber thingys, my dog has been fine she has a good selection of different ones including stuffed toys, I think its probably just hers being naughty.
they all have their own personalities don't they
Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Moggie the Chinese Crested and Ellie the Whippet sleep in the bed by our feet, when we got Skye the lurcher we decided 2 in the bed was enough so we started her off on the sofa,we have persisted with this and she quite happily sleeps;

IN THE BED :roll: 

Right in the middle with her head on the pillow and her legs stretched out and at 23" tall we do notice her presence slightly :lol: :lol: 
Great back warmer when it is cold :wink: 

Chris


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

damondunc said:


> Moggie the Chinese Crested and Ellie the Whippet sleep in the bed by our feet, when we got Skye the lurcher we decided 2 in the bed was enough so we started her off on the sofa,we have persisted with this and she quite happily sleeps;
> 
> IN THE BED :roll:
> 
> ...


Doesn't this get in the way of err you know.....?


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Cats*

Hi to all,

Topside on the overcab bed,


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Our Maisie starts off sleeping in her own bed, then about 4am sleeps at the end of our bed!!

However, when we got the new van (Twin) we put her bed under the table and then about 4am decided to get on the bed.

Thats when the problems started, 3ft was too high for her to jump, and she nearly broke her neck trying to get up on it (and our hearts)

We bought a step from Ikea (Matches the decor of the van beautifully) I cut a car mat to shape on both treads and it works well. Now we can all get up/down without breaking our necks.

Are dog owners soft or what.

Ros


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

When we are away the dog sleeps at the mother in laws.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

we get some funny looks when people see us and a huge Gt Dane de camp from our modest size motorhome.... the sleeping arrangements are as follows O/H above on cab bed, me and dane have single bed each....if he wants me in the night he sticks a huge clawed paw on my shoulder, until I open my eyes... even if its only to raise his head and look at O/H snoring away, as if to say God can't you tell him to shut up mum??

At home he has the bedroom next to ours with dane size bed on floor, he did have his own single bed but decided he liked the floor better, however at 5am he whines and howls and blubs like a baby until we give in and let him between us on the 5' bed, funny that how I always end up with two inches of mattress and cling onto bedside table for support!!! its like sharing abed with a shetland pony (not that I ever have u understand!) :wink:


----------

